# Großer fliegender Teppich (son scheiß!)



## Gnap (7. Dezember 2008)

Ey wasn das bitte fürn beschiss von Blizzard? Habe mit den Teppich aus jucks und dollerei weil ich eh nochn schneider skill brauchte hergestellt. Dachte bei mir hey cool nen neues reittier (so wird es auch im schneiderskill angezeigt). Was ist nun das ganze ist einfahrzeug -.- ich kann weder instants casts davon raus hauen wenn ich am boden bin noch bekomme ich die pala reit aura ab! 

an alle die es sich herstellen wollen FINGER WEG! das dingen ist höchstens ein besserer fliegender panzer sonst nichts mit nem flugmount nicht zu vergleichen!


----------



## Bodog (7. Dezember 2008)

Abend,
Ruhig bleiben geht ja nicht die Welt unter ......
Sollte ja nur Style seien ( Mir gefällts nicht )
Aber was solls....
Aber schreib ein Ticket und die werden das wegpatchen

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Gnap (7. Dezember 2008)

wie was solls das ganze ist nen massiver eingriff in die spiele mechanik und ausserdem falsch ausgeschrieben. wäre das ganze als fahrzeug ausgeschrieben gewesen hätte ich es mir mit sicherheit nicht gemacht!


----------



## Bodog (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
Es war klar das es ein Ein-Mann-Mount wird.
Lies dir mal die ganzen Berichte durch.
Wo hast du das gelesen von einem Mehr-Fach-Mount ?


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2008)

Instant Casts von einem Mount? Du meinst die "Dissmount-Animation", also den Effekt das man nicht spontan absitzen kann?

Gibt noch weitere Probleme als die beiden von Dir beschriebenen, was so sicher nicht gewollt ist. Schreibt einfach was ins Supportforum und hofft auf den nächsten Patch.


----------



## Gnap (7. Dezember 2008)

wenns nicht so gewollt gewesen wäre hätt mans als reittier einstufen können und nicht als fahrzeug -.-


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2008)

Fehlerhafte Bosse, Clippingfehler, Buffprobleme, DB-Fehler, Servershutdowns...

Alles so nicht gewollt und nach Behebung des Fehlers in das Gewollte umgearbeitet. So etwas dauert schlicht und ergreifend Zeit und ich könnte mir vorstellen das ein Mountbug nicht die höchste Priorität derzeit hat.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Im Tooltipp steht doch eideutig das das ein ganz normales Mount ist. Sieht nicht anders aus wie bei normalen Flugmounts...


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Im Tooltipp steht doch eideutig das das ein ganz normales Mount ist. Sieht nicht anders aus wie bei normalen Flugmounts...



Dennoch wird es anders im Spiel gehandhabt. Man kann das Mount nicht instant verlassen durch Casts usw. Wer Auf seinem Mount sitzt und durch DC oder schlichten Logout das Spiel verlässt, findet sich bei erneutem Login im freien Fall.
Gibt also Unterschiede zu den anderen Mounts.


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2008)

Das soll nur cool aussehen fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuMa (7. Dezember 2008)

Habe den Teppich aus. 

Alle Fehler die atm bei dem Teppich bestehen (Kann ned angehandelt werden, Aut. absitzen (zauber) etc. funzt ned) werden weggepatched, habe mit nem GM geschrieben, aber HEY... Einige Sachen kann man vom Teppich aus einsammeln, wie zB die Schneewehenwelpen in der Drachenöde ;-)


----------



## Romira (7. Dezember 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> ... Habe mit den Teppich aus jucks und dollerei weil ich eh nochn schneider skill brauchte hergestellt. ...



Versteh nicht, warum Du Dich aufregst, da Du Dir den Teppich eh nur aus "Jux und Dollerei" hergestellt hast.


----------



## Gnap (7. Dezember 2008)

ich rege mich auf das es kein flugmount ist sondern ein fahrzeug lesen 4tw!


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2008)

Das Wissen wir ja jetzt alle. Hast Du Dich im Supportforum von WoW beschwert? Wenn ja, dann harre der Dinge, wenn nein, mache es sonst ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Gnap (7. Dezember 2008)

normal habe ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war auch nicht an alle die gerichtet die es wissen sondern an die klugscheißer die denken alles zu wissen und nichts peilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Dracocephalus (7. Dezember 2008)

Es handelt sich bei WoW um ein Rollenspiel, auch wenn das viele Spieler nicht wirklich verstehen. Als solches hat es z.B. grundlegend andere Muster, als eine Wirtschaftssimulaltion oder ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel. Es soll doch tatsächlich Dinge in WoW geben, die keinen anderen Daseinsgrund besitzen, als einfach nur witzig oder stimmig zu sein. Wenn Du nun die Effektivität oder Benennung des Teppichs bemängelst, hast Du nicht verstanden, worum es dabei geht: Ey, Mann! Du hast einen echten Fliegenden Teppich!! Wie geil ist das bitte? Du hast Ihn Dir selber gebaut und dafür vermutlich sogar einen Skillpunkt bekommen. Da Du es aus Jux und Dollerei gemacht hast, unterstelle ich mal, daß Dich die Kosten dafür nicht arm gemacht haben. Jetzt ist der anders, als Du ihn Dir vorgstellt hast. Du kannst bestimmte Aktionen damit nicht durchführen. Ist das sehr schlimm? Hast Du kein anderes Reittier/Fahrzeug, das Dir die gewünschten Freiheiten ermöglicht? Vermutlich schon. Ist der Teppich tatsächlich fehlerhaft benannt, ist das ein Fall für das WoW-Forum und dann wird das gefixt. Nicht ändern wird sich aber, daß Du einen sehr gut in die WoW-Welt passenden fliegenden Teppich hast. 

D.


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2008)

Geht euch von mir aus hier an die Gurgel https://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...42011&sid=3


----------

